# [RISOLTO] Backup della partizione di root

## Climber

Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di fare il backup della partizione di root da poter ripristinare qualora facessi qualche errore con che comprometta l'intero sistema.

Ho visto che si può fare con rsync o con dd, voi che consigliate? Mi date un consiglio su come ottimizzare questo processo?

GrazieLast edited by Climber on Tue Nov 01, 2011 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4

----------

## Climber

Grazie, avevo cercato qualcosa del genere senza risultati. Ora controllo

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  ... oppure leggi qui e qui;

oppure questo.

Se vuoi creare uno stage4 e sei su multiprocessore o multicore sarebbe il caso di dare uno sguardo ad star e compagni come da mio post di qualche giorno fa (condito dalla mia solita bastadata), giusto per non diventare vecchio mentre aspetti che finisca.

Per lo stage4 tieni sempre presente che un tar di più di 10 GB non è affidabile quanto si crede.

Dovendo copiare invece rsync è meglio di cp (ma c'è una scuola di tesi opposta ed altrettanto motivata) o tar | tar ai miei occhi, dd è follia pura.

Il mio modestissimo contributo (ripetere a guisa di pappagallo).  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Climber

Grazie, ora sono all'università, controllo questa sera

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sarebbe il caso di dare uno sguardo ad star e compagni come da mio post di qualche giorno fa 

 

utilissimo peraltro... veramente!

Comunque, io ti consiglio questo: [TOOL] GentooCloner 0.5.1 beta.

A me ha sempre funzionato perfettamente.

----------

## Climber

Sto vedendo gentoo cloner e sembra molto interessante. Lo hai provato anche per il ripristino del sistema?

----------

## fbcyborg

Certamente! L'ho usato diverse volte da quando è stato postato quell'howto. Lo uso principalmente se devo ripristinare un backup (es. in caso di cambio hard disk), ma l'ho usato anche per clonare Gentoo su una macchina gemella. Vai tranquillo perché funziona veramente bene.

Mi pare che ci siano diversi script in quel thread ma io uso ed ho sempre usato solo quello nel primo post.

----------

## Climber

grazie mille, tra oggi e domani provo e poi ti faccio sapere se ho altri dubbi

----------

## Climber

È perfetto, proprio quello che cercavo. Grazie mille!

----------

## fbcyborg

Sono contento di esserti stato d'aiuto!  :Wink: 

----------

